# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Callingcredit.com προβλήματα με Caller Id

## xakou

Έχετε και εσείς τις τελευταίες 3-4 μέρες προβλήματα με το caller id της Callingcredit.com ;

Το πρόβλημα είναι περίεργο...
Από νούμερο 2312χχχ καλώ μέσω Callingcredit διάφορα νούμερα και σε κάποια κινητά βγάζει αναγνώριση και σε κάποια βγάζει Άγνωστος.
Από άλλα νούμερα πχ 2310χχχ ή 69χχχ καλώ μέσω Callingcredit τα ίδια νούμερο και βγάζει αναγνώριση.

Το νούμερο 2312χχχ ήταν viva και εδώ και πολλά χρόνια πήγε yuboto. 

Που να αρχίσω να ψάχνω;

----------


## gcf

Και σε μένα δεν δουλεύει πάντα η αναγνώριση στις εξερχόμενες, όπως και με voipsmash.
Εδώ και δυο τρεις μέρες.

----------


## xakou

@gcf στείλε μήνυμα στο support. Αν τους "πιέσουμε" υπάρχει περίπτωση να το κάνουν...

----------


## jaco

Με το mobile voip δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι.

----------


## RpMz

Τα ίδια και σε εμένα με UCM6202.

----------


## georgep138

> Το νούμερο 2312χχχ ήταν viva και εδώ και πολλά χρόνια πήγε yuboto.





> Από νούμερο 2312χχχ καλώ μέσω Callingcredit


Τι πάει να πεί, από έναν VoIP πάροχο yuboto, καλώ μέσω άλλου VoIP παρόχου callingcredit ?
Πως γίνεται αυτό ?

----------


## nrevenides

> Έχετε και εσείς τις τελευταίες 3-4 μέρες προβλήματα με το caller id της Callingcredit.com ;
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι περίεργο...
> Από νούμερο 2312χχχ καλώ μέσω Callingcredit διάφορα νούμερα και σε κάποια κινητά βγάζει αναγνώριση και σε κάποια βγάζει Άγνωστος.
> Από άλλα νούμερα πχ 2310χχχ ή 69χχχ καλώ μέσω Callingcredit τα ίδια νούμερο και βγάζει αναγνώριση.
> 
> Το νούμερο 2312χχχ ήταν viva και εδώ και πολλά χρόνια πήγε yuboto. 
> 
> Που να αρχίσω να ψάχνω;


Πουθενά! Κάποιο θέμα έχουν, το ίδιο κάνει και σε εμένα. Εγώ καλώ από 2510xx, από 2221xx και από 2 κινητά και το κάνει
σε όλα, οπότε δεν έχει να κάνει ο αριθμός που καλείς. Αν έχει σχέση, δεν ξέρω, το έχω παρατηρήσει ότι δεν βγάζει αναγνώριση
σε κινητό Cosmote. Επειδή όμως δεν το κάνει πάντα, δεν έτυχε να το δω ή να μου πουν κάτι σε άλλο αριθμό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι πάει να πεί, από έναν VoIP πάροχο yuboto, καλώ μέσω άλλου VoIP παρόχου callingcredit ?
> Πως γίνεται αυτό ?


Με λογαριασμό στην Callingcredit (Betamax) για εξερχόμενες, μπορείς να προσθέσεις τον αριθμό που θέλεις να φαίνεται όταν καλείς, 
αφού πιστοποιήσεις ότι σου ανήκει. Έτσι μπορείς να κάνεις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις και να φαίνεται ο δικός σου αριθμός.
Ο πάροχός σου, η Yuboto στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, δεν έχει καμία σχέση.

----------


## georgep138

> Ο πάροχός σου, η Yuboto στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, δεν έχει καμία σχέση.


Τι πάει να πεί : _Ο πάροχός σου, η Yuboto_ 
Τι του παρέχει η yuboto, σε σχέση με το πρόβλημα στην callcredit ?
Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει ένας πάροχος VoIP, με τα προβλήματα που έχει σε άλλον πάροχο VoIP ?
Διάβασε το νήμα, από την αρχή και ίσως καταλάβεις.
Ρώτησα και ξαναρωτάω, επειδή και εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει,
τι σχέση μπορεί να έχουν τα προβλήματα σε έναν πάροχο VoIP (callcredit),
με κάποιον άλλον αριθμό, άλλου παρόχου VoIP (viva > youboto) που δεν κατάλαβα, γιατί μας τον αναφέρει.

----------


## nrevenides

> Τι πάει να πεί : _Ο πάροχός σου, η Yuboto_ 
> Τι του παρέχει η yuboto, σε σχέση με το πρόβλημα στην callcredit ?
> Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει ένας πάροχος VoIP, με τα προβλήματα που έχει σε άλλον πάροχο VoIP ?
> Διάβασε το νήμα, από την αρχή και ίσως καταλάβεις.
> Ρώτησα και ξαναρωτάω, επειδή και εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει,
> τι σχέση μπορεί να έχουν τα προβλήματα σε έναν πάροχο VoIP (callcredit),
> με κάποιον άλλον αριθμό, άλλου παρόχου VoIP (viva > youboto) που δεν κατάλαβα, γιατί μας τον αναφέρει.



Μάλλον θα έπρεπε να γράψω "Ο πάροχός ΤΟΥ η Yuboto", ίσως να σε βοηθούσε παραπάνω.
Καμία σχέση δεν έχει, γι' αυτό του γράφω πουθενά (+ ότι για τέτοια προβλήματα οι της Betamax, συνήθως δεν απαντούν καν), απλά αναφέρει τον πάροχό του για την γραμμή 2312xxx

----------


## georgep138

> Μάλλον θα έπρεπε να γράψω "Ο πάροχός ΤΟΥ η Yuboto", ίσως να σε βοηθούσε παραπάνω.
> Καμία σχέση δεν έχει, γι' αυτό του γράφω πουθενά (+ ότι για τέτοια προβλήματα οι της Betamax, συνήθως δεν απαντούν καν), απλά αναφέρει τον πάροχό του για την γραμμή 2312xxx


Αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω και το παιδεύοω το θέμα.
Είναι δυνατόν να λέμε πάροχο την Yuboto ?

----------


## nrevenides

> Αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω και το παιδεύοω το θέμα.
> Είναι δυνατόν να λέμε πάροχο την Yuboto ?


Δεν κατάλαβα που μπερδεύεσαι, αλλά δεν πειράζει.
Η Yuboto ναι, είναι πάροχος υπηρεσιών τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## georgep138

> Δεν κατάλαβα που μπερδεύεσαι, αλλά δεν πειράζει.
> Η Yuboto ναι, είναι πάροχος υπηρεσιών τηλεφωνίας.


Επειδή δεν διαβάζεις το νήμα, από την αρχή, για να καταλάβεις στα ξαναγράφω:
Στο #1 ο xakou γράφει:
_Από νούμερο 2312χχχ καλώ μέσω Callingcredit διάφορα νούμερα_ 
Και παρακάτω στο ίδιο μήνυμα γράφει:
_Το νούμερο 2312χχχ ήταν viva και εδώ και πολλά χρόνια πήγε yuboto_
Και ξαναρωτάω (τον xakou που το έγραψε)
Πως είναι δυνατόν από νούμερο 2312χχχ που λέει ότι είναι της yuboto (δηλαδή παρόχου VoIP τηλεφωνίας),
να καλεί *μέσω* Callingcredit άλλα νούμερα (σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράφει)
Προφανώς, εσύ μπερδεύεσαι και δεν το καταλαβαίνεις, και κουράζουμε το νήμα με τα ίδια και τα ίδια ...

----------


## nrevenides

> Επειδή δεν διαβάζεις το νήμα, από την αρχή, για να καταλάβεις στα ξαναγράφω:
> Στο #1 ο xakou γράφει:
> _Από νούμερο 2312χχχ καλώ μέσω Callingcredit διάφορα νούμερα_ 
> Και παρακάτω στο ίδιο μήνυμα γράφει:
> _Το νούμερο 2312χχχ ήταν viva και εδώ και πολλά χρόνια πήγε yuboto_
> Και ξαναρωτάω (τον xakou που το έγραψε)
> Πως είναι δυνατόν από νούμερο 2312χχχ που λέει ότι είναι της yuboto (δηλαδή παρόχου VoIP τηλεφωνίας),
> να καλεί *μέσω* Callingcredit άλλα νούμερα (σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράφει)
> Προφανώς, εσύ μπερδεύεσαι και δεν το καταλαβαίνεις, και κουράζουμε το νήμα με τα ίδια και τα ίδια ...


Προφανώς δεν έχεις καμία απορία, μάλλον για άλλο λόγο πόσταρες και επειδή κακώς σου απάντησα εγώ, sorry.
Επειδή όμως τώρα, για εμένα γράφεις, σου απαντώ τα εξής και το κλείνω εδώ.
Μου γράφεις 2 φορές, διάβασε το νήμα από την αρχή, πρέπει μάλλον να σου γράψω ΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ (τι στο καλό 5 γραμμές είναι)
Όταν γράφει ο άνθρωπος "Από νούμερο 2312χχχ καλώ μέσω Callingcredit διάφορα νούμερα" εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι θέλει να πει
"έχω ρυθμίσει στην Callingcredit να παίρνω εξερχόμενες και να φαίνεται ο αριθμός 2312xx" και νομίζοντας ότι κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνεις, εξηγώ.
Εσύ μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι θέλεις.


Δεν έχω κανένα μπέρδεμα και καμία απορία, εσύ έγραψες 3 φορές ερώτηση, όχι εγώ.

- - - Updated - - -



Update: 
Στο θέμα μας, για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, έχω ανοίξει ticket στο customer service της Callingcredit με το σχετικό πρόβλημα.
Μόλις/αν έχω απάντηση, θα ενημερώσω...

----------


## georgep138

Off Topic





> Εσύ μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι θέλεις.


Εγώ καταλαβαίνω αυτά που βλέπω στο κείμενο που έχω μπροστά μου και το διαβάζω,
δεν βάζω την φαντασία μου, να καταλάβει ότι θέλω,
για τον απλούστατο λόγο, ότι η φαντασία μου μπορεί να είναι διαφορετική από αυτή του γράφοντος …
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, εγώ τον xakou ρώτησα … και όχι εσένα.

----------


## gcf

Εμένα μου απάντησαν ότι επειδή εμπλέκονται και ενδιάμεσοι πάροχοι δεν είναι στον απόλυτο έλεγχό τους και μερικές φορές συμβαίνει πέρα από τις δυνάμεις τους.

----------


## georgep138

> Εμένα μου απάντησαν ότι επειδή εμπλέκονται και ενδιάμεσοι πάροχοι δεν είναι στον απόλυτο έλεγχό τους και μερικές φορές συμβαίνει πέρα από τις δυνάμεις τους.


Για τον λόγο αυτό, εγώ έκανα την αρχική μου ερώτηση,
για να πάρουμε το πρόβλημα από την αρχή,
Ρώτησα τον xakou, που ξεκίνησε το νήμα αυτό, για να ξεκινήσουμε από τον αρχικό πάροχο δηλαδή,
αλλά ο xakou δεν απάντησε μέχρι τώρα και κάποιο άλλο μέλος , άρχισε να γράφει τα δικά του και χάλασε η αναζήτηση.

----------


## nrevenides

> Για τον λόγο αυτό, εγώ έκανα την αρχική μου ερώτηση,
> για να πάρουμε το πρόβλημα από την αρχή,
> Ρώτησα τον xakou, που ξεκίνησε το νήμα αυτό, για να ξεκινήσουμε από τον αρχικό πάροχο δηλαδή,
> αλλά ο xakou δεν απάντησε μέχρι τώρα και κάποιο άλλο μέλος , άρχισε να γράφει τα δικά του και χάλασε η αναζήτηση.



Παράκληση, μην το συνεχίζεις! 
Εάν δεν έχεις να απαντήσεις τίποτα για το πρόβλημα, άστο. Σου είπα sorry που σου απάντησα, μην ασχολείσαι άλλο
με εμένα please!



Στο θέμα:
Απάντησαν στο ticket από την Callingcredit!
*Dear customer,

We always send the correct caller ID but we cannot guarantee all our suppliers do the same.Unfortunately there is not much we can do about this.
We apologize for any inconvenience caused.

Kind regards,
Customer service*

Ουδέν σχόλιο.

----------


## Tony_Ts

Δυστυχώς έχουν δίκιο στην απάντησή τους. Κρίνω πως το «πρόβλημα***» μάλλον είναι του παρόχου που υποδέχεται την κλήση. Κι εξηγώ...

Στις παρακάτω δοκιμές καλώ μέσω myvoiptraffic.com (εννοείται με ταυτοποιημένο νούμερο)
κλήση σε σταθερό τηλέφωνο παρόχου Forthnet. CallerID ΟΚκλήση σε *κινητό τηλέφωνο* παρόχου Cosmote. *NO CallerID*κλήση σε σταθρό τηλέφωνο παρόχου Cosmote. CallerID ΟΚ*κλήση σε κινητό τηλέφωνο παρόχου Cosmote με CallerID Αγγλίας**. CallerID ΟΚ*

*** maybe it's not a bug, but a feature. Ειδικά αν αυξήθηκε πολύ το ποσοστό χρήσης παρόχων τύπου Delmont. Κάτι που μάλλον ταιριάζει και από τα πειράματα παραπάνω, ειδικά με το αποτέλεσμα στο 4 bullet.
**** έχω κι έναν αγγλικό αριθμό που έχω ταυτοποιήσει για να καλώ και να φαίνεται το σωστό CallerID του αγγλικού αριθμού

Όποιος μπορεί ας κάνει επιπλέον πειραματισμούς με άλλα δίκτυα κι ας καταθέσει τα αποτελέσματα μήπως και βγάλουμε κανένα πιο συγκεκριμένο μοτίβο. Προς το παρόν φαίνεται ότι η Cosmote «κόβει» την πληροφορία CallerID *αν περιέχει ελληνικό αριθμό* όταν δεν της «έρχεται» η κλήση από συγκεκριμένο/ους παρόχους. Κάτι που δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι μέσα στα κανονιστικά πλαίσια....  :Sad:

----------


## nrevenides

Εγώ απλά "καταλαβαίνω" την απάντησή τους. 
Από το "*We always send the correct caller ID but we cannot guarantee all our suppliers do the same*" καταλαβαίνω ότι κάποιος  supplier τους
 - ίσως ο πάροχος που δέχεται την κλήση - δεν στέλνει το σωστό Caller ID, αλλά είναι ο supplier TOΥΣ, δεν είναι δικός μου, οπότε ποιος φταίει, εγώ; 
Μου θυμίζει αυτό που σου έλεγαν/λεν όλοι οι Ελληνικοί πάροχοι όταν έχεις βλάβη στην γραμμή σου και δεν έχει να κάνει με αυτούς: Φταίει ο ΟΤΕ... 
Εγώ την callingcredit πληρώνω, το τι κάνει με τους προμηθευτές της είναι δική της δουλειά, εγώ θέλω απλά την υπηρεσία να δουλεύει. Βέβαια, με το
ποσό που δίνουμε, μπορεί κάποιος να πει, "τι περιμένεις ρε φίλε, με 0.006€ το λεπτό", ίσως και σε κάποια "ψιλά γράμματα" που έχουν οι όροι που
υποτίθεται έχουμε συμφωνήσει να γράφει ότι δεν εγγυώνται αυτή την υπηρεσία, αλλά ξαναλέω, αυτή την υπηρεσία πουλάς στην σελίδα σου, υποστήριξέ την.

Στο ψαχνό τώρα, σε όποιες δοκιμές έχω κάνει, έχω δει το δεύτερο που γράφεις και δεν έχω Caller ID σε 6-7 από τις 10 κλήσεις, όταν το
Caller ID που έχω επιλέξει να στείλω, είναι τα σταθερά μου (συγκεκριμένα αριθμοί από VoIP provider - Omnivoice). Όταν επιλέξω Caller ID το 
κινητό μου (Cosmote), έχω πάντα. Όταν επιλέξω Caller ID το 2o κινητό μου (Vodafone), έχω πάντα.
Το ίδιο και αν καλέσω σε αριθμό Vodafone κινητό.
Όταν καλέσω σε σταθερό Cosmote, από οποιονδήποτε αριθμό μου, έχω πάντα.
Όταν καλέσω σε σταθερό VoIP Omnivoice, από οποιονδήποτε αριθμό μου, έχω πάντα.

Επειδή έχω εγκατεστημένη και την εφαρμογή τους στο Laptop μου, έκανα και από εκεί τις ίδιες δοκιμές. Σημείωση ότι στην
εφαρμογή, έχεις την δυνατότητα από τις ρυθμίσεις, να επιλέξεις όποιον θέλεις από τους πιστοποιημένους αριθμούς σου. Αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο.
Οι δοκιμές θα συνεχιστούν.

Update 16/4:
Από τις 08:00 περίπου μέχρι 09:10 που έκανα τουλάχιστον 30 κλήσεις σε κινητό, και τις 30 φορές υπήρχε σωστό Caller ID. 
Οι δοκιμές θα συνεχιστούν.

----------


## nrevenides

Νεότερο update 27/05/21
Δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα, CID βγάζει όποτε θέλει, ευτυχώς κάτι άσχετους αριθμούς κινητών, τους εμφανίζει σπάνια.

----------


## netblues

Προφανως χρησιμοποιουν διαφορετικα καναλια καθε φορά, καποια περνανε το clid καποια οχι.
Ο παροχος που δεχεται την κληση δεν κανει τιποτε. Απλα πετανε τη μπαλα στην εξεδρα. 
Οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις

----------

